# Just How Rainy Is The Rainy Season In San Miguel And Guanajuato City?



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

Hello, all, first time poster, though I've been lurking about for a bit, gleaning pieces of info here and there. I'll jump right into questions. For clarification, I would be living in Mexico specifically for the purpose of exploring by motorcycle, and at the moment think I've narrowed my home city focus to either San Miguel de Allende or la Ciudad de Guanajuato, and am splitting hairs between the two.

1) Even cursory online research reveals the summer months in SMA and GTO are very rainy by comparison to my home city of Los Angeles, but I've read conflicting information about specifics. Statistically, GTO has more rainy days per month than SMA, but not by much. Some say the rains in both cities come every other day or so, drenching the afternoon like a monsoon, but last only 10 minutes to an hour and then disappear like they never existed; others say the rain lasts all day, and sometimes an entire week at a time. Obviously, nothing kills moto exploration like rain--is the rain so persistent that I would find it problematic as a motorcyclist? 

2) I understand the typical answer to such questions in Mexico is
something along the lines of, "In Mexico anything is possible, you
just need to know a guy." Nonetheless, is it difficult to import old
motorbikes into MX? I'm seriously considering gaining dual citizenship with
Mexico (my father's family hails from there), but there's just no way
I can leave all of my vintage motos in the USA.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Regarding the weather, I think the Chamber of Commerce would tell you it only rains in the middle of the night, and that is often true. But the central highlands get hit with storms from both coasts during hurricane season.

When I want to get an idea of what sort of weather to expect I visit this site (which is Mexico's NOAA).
Animación para Imágenes de Satélite
You can change the region in the drop-down.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Please be cautious when exploring rural areas. The state of Guanajuato experiences a very high level of cartel related violence. I wouldn't worry as much in SMA or Guanajuato city but going off the beaten path would make me very nervous.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I won't tell anyone else how to live their life, but I have spent a lot of time exploring rural Mexico, by bus, by motorcycle, walking and hitchhiking. There are a few states I have never visited, but not many. I would not have wanted to miss out on these experiences out of fear.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

Tundra Green, I respect your opinion and your experience. I also enjoy getting into smaller communities and have been fortunate to do so with locals, though not as extensively or for anywhere near as long as you have. My understanding (not just from US media but from locals we have traveled with for work) is that the state of Guanajuato used to be quite peaceful but has become one of Mexico's most violent. People from the US often equate urban with danger and small town/rural with safety but that doesn't always apply here.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was in Guanajuato a few times when it poured during the day and all day, not just a few hours but as a rule, it does not. Looking at the countryside the area is on the dry side compared to other regions and I do not see the weather interfering a whole lot with having fun.. In the winter months, it can be pretty chilly as well.
Yes, the cartels are extorting and killing a lot of people in the state but most of it is directed at locals not tourists. It is like many other states. mind your own business and do not appear on the radar of the bad guys, lost bullets can happen anywhere. For many years I worked in East LA and I think that is the same thing, mind your own business, be aware of what is around and live your life.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

When I hear the word cartel I think of a bunch of guys driving around standing up in the back of pickups with rifles. I don't see that where we live. We have gangs. If you had a death wish, I could take you to at least two places (let's say at 1AM on a Saturday morning) and if you were to simply park and lean against the side of your car, there is probably a 50% (or greater) chance you would be held up. If you resisted, there is a similar chance you would be killed. I'm not a cop nor criminal but if I know this why can't the police setup sting situations ? These are not really remote areas. One is right next to a 'low income' housing project. Not a month goes by that someone is not killed over a weekend. (It is within 100 yards of a Home Depot !). The other location is at a crossroads. Easy escape in four different locations. It is where we were assigned to vote this year (and why we took a pass).

Cuernavaca/Morelos used to be the place where the powers that be in the 'cartels' collectively agreed would be a safe area. They moved their families there. Someone in power decided to crack down and the ruling class was thrown in jail, leaving many lower down the chain of command to fight it out. Today - Merida is the new safe area. 

Pretty much, only in the case of a medical emergency will we go out after 9PM. When we eat out we try to eat outside the normal hours. We often have the restaurant to ourselves. We choose places where the eating areas are set back in gardens, well off the roads, so it is difficult for a group of robbers to easily escape. Sometimes I leave my wallet hidden in the car and just have some peso bills in my pocket.

NEVER enter a bank with the intention of asking a teller for a cash withdrawal. If possible do all your banking over the internet. I try to use only one of our bank's ATMs AND if possible from within a branch. Robbers (often two people on a motorcycle) will follow you home and rob you at gun point at your doorstep.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> When I hear the word cartel I think of a bunch of guys driving around standing up in the back of pickups with rifles. I don't see that where we live. We have gangs. If you had a death wish, I could take you to at least two places (let's say at 1AM on a Saturday morning) and if you were to simply park and lean against the side of your car, there is probably a 50% (or greater) chance you would be held up. If you resisted, there is a similar chance you would be killed. I'm not a cop nor criminal but if I know this why can't the police setup sting situations ? These are not really remote areas. One is right next to a 'low income' housing project. Not a month goes by that someone is not killed over a weekend. (It is within 100 yards of a Home Depot !). The other location is at a crossroads. Easy escape in four different locations. It is where we were assigned to vote this year (and why we took a pass).
> 
> Cuernavaca/Morelos used to be the place where the powers that be in the 'cartels' collectively agreed would be a safe area. They moved their families there. Someone in power decided to crack down and the ruling class was thrown in jail, leaving many lower down the chain of command to fight it out. Today - Merida is the new safe area.
> 
> ...



Are you living in SMA or GTO?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

No - I live in a more civilized area about a 60 minute drive from the US Embassy in Mexico City. Never been to SMA. Enjoyed GTO.

Did ya'll see the story in the news this week ? 7 million rounds (bullets) left Morelos and were stolen in Guanajuato. Apparently there were two semi's in the caravan accompanied by (I think) the national guard. The final destination was somewhere in Texas...


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

"Yes, the cartels are extorting and killing a lot of people in the state but most of it is directed at locals not tourists. It is like many other states. mind your own business and do not appear on the radar of the bad guys,"
The problem is, a guy exploring the countryside on a motorcycle, in areas where tourists rarely venture, may be mistaken for other than a tourist.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> When I hear the word cartel I think of a bunch of guys driving around standing up in the back of pickups with rifles. I don't see that where we live. We have gangs. If you had a death wish, I could take you to at least two places (let's say at 1AM on a Saturday morning) and if you were to simply park and lean against the side of your car, there is probably a 50% (or greater) chance you would be held up. If you resisted, there is a similar chance you would be killed. I'm not a cop nor criminal but if I know this why can't the police setup sting situations ? These are not really remote areas. One is right next to a 'low income' housing project. Not a month goes by that someone is not killed over a weekend. (It is within 100 yards of a Home Depot !). The other location is at a crossroads. Easy escape in four different locations. It is where we were assigned to vote this year (and why we took a pass).
> 
> Cuernavaca/Morelos used to be the place where the powers that be in the 'cartels' collectively agreed would be a safe area. They moved their families there. Someone in power decided to crack down and the ruling class was thrown in jail, leaving many lower down the chain of command to fight it out. Today - Merida is the new safe area.
> 
> ...


I live in Mexico City a few blocks in back of the US Embassy in a quiet middle-class neighborhood. I don't take any of the precautions that you mention in your post, though I am usually home by 10 pm.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I lived in San Miguel de Allende about 20 years ago for 5 months. I lived in a colonia called Santa Julia, about a half hour walk from the center of town, although I would often take the bus.

I used to hear all these stories about how Santa Julia was so dangerous- that it was full of gang members. I was still relatively young then, or at least I looked about 10-15 years younger than I actually was and men seemed to find me attractive. As a single woman, I would stay out late downtown, as I loved to dance at the live music venues, then I'd take the bus home and had to walk about 3 blocks from tbe last bus stop, down poorly lit streets where there were many empty lots and houses were few and far between, to get home.

I never had even one slightly scary thing happen.

That's not to say that I've never been in any scary situations in Mexico, but we're talking one or two incidents in 20 years of living in several different areas. I had scary things happen that often when I lived in Canada.

Meantime, there were 3 mass shootings in one day this week in the US and 267 mass shootings since the beginning of the year, which is 1.6 mass shootings per day, every day.

I'll take my chances in Mexico over the US any day.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh, and I wouldn't be planning any motorcycle trips anywhere in Mexico in the rainy season. The sky tends to turn black and open up like a giant faucet without warning.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> I live in Mexico City a few blocks in back of the US Embassy in a quiet middle-class neighborhood. I don't take any of the precautions that you mention in your post, though I am usually home by 10 pm.


It is great that you have found a safe little enclave in Mexico City. Would you say you get out and about a lot ? When was the last time you crossed over Reforma and walked around Condesa or Zona Rosa ? Do you take the metro often ? Ever visit the bus terminal in Taxquena or the Zocalo or the Park ? 

You live in a very safe little area. We often (well maybe 2-4 times a year) walk through Cuahtemac on our way to our favorite restaurant in Miguel Hidalgo. 

But I have been 'mugged' in Mexico City twice over the years. Once was while waiting for the metro. I was surrounded by a group of 6-8 guys and when the door opened for boarding I was shoved, as in a rugby scrum, into the car only to find out a moment later that I no longer had my cell phone. The worst part of that experience was the knowing that it was the people in the car with me who now had my phone... The second time was just off Reforma down by the Palacio de Bellas Artes. Actually it was closer to the post office. They tried to get my wallet out of my back pocket and I may have hurt someone's arm, but I kept my wallet.

Please don't get me wrong. I love Mexico City. It is a great little getaway for us and I like to walk along Reforma (all of it) and watch all the beautiful people. But these days I watch what side streets I go down and I opt for a taxi rather than the metro (it is much cheaper in the long run).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

As far as security I have heard of 1 foreign moto riders and 2 bicyclists killed in the last 20 years.. were there more? One in Michoacan and the other two in Chiapas. I bet more of them died in accidents.

Guanajuato is on the drier side compared to places like Chiapas but there is rain in the wet season like you have rain in LA in the winter. The rain usually comes around the same time.
Like in Chiapas around 2pm, lakeside around 8pm but you also have a hurricane that messes up the pattern and it may rain for a day or to ,. If you live in an area you become familiar with the patterns and deal with them Yes the sky may open for a couple of hours in an area but it will not be so all day as a rule.

I think you have to be more careful of people who want to rob you than the cartels. I was on a curvy small road with a Jalisco plated car with amigos who had a Mexico plated car. 5 mn from San Cristobal so nowhere very far from a city when vigilantes stopped my friend and I waited for them. They were watching their territory unbeknown to us. My friends were blocked by a white hummer and the guys had ak47.. Pretty serious, they were scared to death. I saw they had stopped and I saw a white car next to them so I stopped and waited for them thinking they had mechanical problems and seeing the other car had stopped. It was a thick wood so I could not see the weapons. After many questions, they were let go. Later we found out these guys were part of the indigenous cartel of the area. They escorted my friends out and on the way down stopped by me to tell me not to worry and that everything was ok. I saw by the face of my friends it was not so ok.. but hell everyone was alive...
Another time in Jalisco on a dirt road between Ixtlan del Rion and San Sebastian del Oeste going around a curve we saw a car burning with a little fire in the wood and bodies in the car so we kept going.
I travel a lot on dirt roads in isolated areas for work and because I like it and in 20 years that is what I saw that was probably connected to crime. Unless you happen to see something you should not see the cartels are not interested in you..
People who want to rob you, are in my view more dangerous than cartels but that can happen anywhere.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Having now lived in four cities in Mexico - Culiacán, Mexico City (Cuajimalpa), Querétaro, and Tlaxcala - I love comparing rainy seasons! 

Mexico City - 846.1 mm/year
Tlaxcala - 834.5 mm/year
Culiacán - 667.3 mm/year
Querétaro - 527.5 mm/year

Intense storms and flooding can happen anywhere, of course. Culiacán can get the vestiges of hurricanes and tropical storms which are unlikely to reach those other cities. The sudden, intense rain that flows down the steep hills of Cuajimalpa can be quite dangerous. 

Querétaro is definitely the mildest city for rain - some years the rainy season can be fairly dry - and seems to me the sunniest, too. Flooding on certain streets and at certain intersections can be pronounced, though. 

I am experiencing my first Tlaxcala rainy season and it is dramatic! Three hailstorms so far, one quite intense, and many more days when it stays cloudy all day. 

As for safety, well, Culiacán is obviously dangerous, but nothing bad ever happened to me there. We international teachers at Tec Prepa were off-limits and “protected”. I taught a LOT of connected kids and their parents were well aware of who I was. Of course, I could still have randomly been in the wrong place at the wrong time, but that never happened. 

I was of course cautious going outside after dark, even though I lived in one of the nicest non-gated neighborhoods in the city. I stayed within a few blocks of my apartment, but that area included a restaurant, a sports bar, and more than one OXXO. 

Something that has kept me MUCH safer in Mexico in general is not having a car. Everyone I know who has a car, expats and natives alike, has been shaken down by criminals or the police or both.

Not having a car makes you almost invisible to the police. I have had zero interactions with them in my decade here.

Querétaro is very safe, to the extent that a murder is big news. No nota roja in Querétaro! In Culiacán, a murder means it’s a day. 

Cuajimalpa felt fairly safe and low in street crime. No metro stops there, that probable helps (although is inconvenient in other ways). 

Tlaxcala, the smallest state capital in the country with only 90,000 population, is considered and feels super-safe. Also is ridiculously cheap. Why do no expats live here? I don’t get it.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

A female friend of mine, who was young and cute at the time, drove a truck her grandpa had given her down to Mexico from Canada.. The truck started sounding weird a few days into the journey, so she was worried, and by the time she got to Culiacan, she could tell there was really something wrong. She limped it into a Pemex that had a mechanic shop next door, and within minutes, several guys in their cowboy hats and cowboy boots had their heads under the hood. It was almost dark, she knew the bad rep of Culiacan, and there she was, the only woman around, with all these guys. She was scared. But they were all acting nice, figured out the issue, said it needed a part they couldn't get until the next day.

They pointed out a nice hotel just down the block, so she checked in, still feeling a bit nervous. She went into the hotel bar, ordered a drink, then noticed that the place was full of incredibly good-looking men, all very fashionably dressed. Lots of them.

She asked the bartender what that was all about, and found out that the Mexican male model contest was being held there. She said most of them were pretty obviously gay, but it was good eye candy, nonetheless.

So she enjoyed the show, spent the night at the hotel, went back to the garage in the morning, they had the part, got her truck going, and she carried on.

That was her scary Culiacan story.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Something that has kept me MUCH safer in Mexico in general is not having a car. Everyone I know who has a car, expats and natives alike, has been shaken down by criminals or the police or both.


I'm a single woman who has driven a car in Mexico for 18 years. I have driven from the Puerto Vallarta area to the border at Nogales and back several times, have driven to Los Mochis and taken the ferry to La Paz, and driven up and down the Baja Peninsula. Not to mention driving from where I live in Sayulita to PV at least every 2 weeks. 

Aside from a couple of transito stops, which were actually for traffic infractions I was indeed guilty of, I have never, ever, been hassled. Quite the opposite. I've had other drivers stop and change a flat tire for me and refuse any payment, and a guy who could tell I was lost in Guaymas trying to follow the poor signage for the detours around major highway construction tell me to follow him in his car as he led me out of town onto the highway again. He wasn't even going that way- as soon as he got me back to the highway, he waved, turned around, and headed back into Guaymas.

I don't know what everyone you know who has a car is doing to attract so many problems, but that has certainly not been my experience.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I stand by what I said. I have had almost 200 adult students of English in Mexico, we always discussed this subject at some point, and invariably the stories came out. Same with my fellow expats in all the cities I have lived in.

Driving in Los Mochis? Nogales? Up and down Baja? Alone? Look, I applaud your good fortune, but I’m a big bruiser of a guy with tattoos and a marine haircut, and I wouldn’t do it.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali (Apr 26, 2018)

nicholastanguma said:


> Hello, all, first time poster, though I've been lurking about for a bit, gleaning pieces of info here and there. I'll jump right into questions. For clarification, I would be living in Mexico specifically for the purpose of exploring by motorcycle, and at the moment think I've narrowed my home city focus to either San Miguel de Allende or la Ciudad de Guanajuato, and am splitting hairs between the two.
> 
> 1) Even cursory online research reveals the summer months in SMA and GTO are very rainy by comparison to my home city of Los Angeles, but I've read conflicting information about specifics. Statistically, GTO has more rainy days per month than SMA, but not by much. Some say the rains in both cities come every other day or so, drenching the afternoon like a monsoon, but last only 10 minutes to an hour and then disappear like they never existed; others say the rain lasts all day, and sometimes an entire week at a time. Obviously, nothing kills moto exploration like rain--is the rain so persistent that I would find it problematic as a motorcyclist?
> 
> ...


I spent a "rainy season" in Guadalajara once... It POURED for about 15 minutes... I actually saw a Volkswagen float through and intersection... then it stops... the next day the rain is about 10-15 minutes later, lasts the same 15 minutes... everyone seems to find a local watering hole to hold up in and enjoy.... ON THE MOTOS... I suggest you contact via email, a customs broker/forwarder in a Mexican boarder town closest to where you want the motos.... give em a list of the bikes and ask about import duties... they do charge a fee for their service but it is usually cheaper than YOU attempting to deal with "officialdom"....


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Driving in Los Mochis? Nogales? Up and down Baja? Alone? Look, I applaud your good fortune, but I’m a big bruiser of a guy with tattoos and a marine haircut, and I wouldn’t do it.


Yes, alone. I have never been fearful, but that doesn't mean I'm not alert and cautious.

And here's something- I used to work in Canada with an arts organization that put on big music festivals. We also put on dances with live bands in small venues.
What we found was that using women on security worked much better than using men. When some ******* trying to sneak in without paying was confronted by a woman telling him to get in line and pay at the gate like everyone else, they would try to argue, but would end up slinking away. If they were confronted by a male security person, their hands would immediately form into fists, they would get aggressive and belligerent.
Of course we had male back up security that could be radioed to help if needed, but it rarely was.
Looking or acting dangerous tends to elicit a similar response in those types.

When I lived in San Miguel, and would walk alone at night, if I was on a dark street and saw a couple of guys walking towards me from the other direction, I wouldn't try to scurry past with my head down. When I got to within a few yards of them, before they could try to say anything to me, I would call out "Buenas noches!" and continue striding along. I could usually tell they didn't expect that- they would pause a beat, return the greeting and carry on.

I'm not so smug as to think I could never be a victim, but there are ways to conduct oneself that tends to make people think twice about bothering you and it has nothing to do with being a big bruiser with tats.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

surabi said:


> I lived in San Miguel de Allende about 20 years ago for 5 months. I lived in a colonia called Santa Julia, about a half hour walk from the center of town, although I would often take the bus.
> 
> I used to hear all these stories about how Santa Julia was so dangerous- that it was full of gang members. I was still relatively young then, or at least I looked about 10-15 years younger than I actually was and men seemed to find me attractive. As a single woman, I would stay out late downtown, as I loved to dance at the live music venues, then I'd take the bus home and had to walk about 3 blocks from tbe last bus stop, down poorly lit streets where there were many empty lots and houses were few and far between, to get home.
> 
> ...





PatrickMurtha said:


> Having now lived in four cities in Mexico - Culiacán, Mexico City (Cuajimalpa), Querétaro, and Tlaxcala - I love comparing rainy seasons!
> 
> Mexico City - 846.1 mm/year
> Tlaxcala - 834.5 mm/year
> ...



Helpful, thank you. I do like Queretaro, admittedly. My biggest emotional hurdle to looking away from Guanajuato City has always been the dynamism of Centro GTO, and thus far only Centro SMA has been somewhat successful in doing so. But since both cities have more rain than I'd like, even if it's short bursts of rain, I may need to look again at QTO considering it's less rainy.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

alan-in-mesicali said:


> I spent a "rainy season" in Guadalajara once... It POURED for about 15 minutes... I actually saw a Volkswagen float through and intersection... then it stops... the next day the rain is about 10-15 minutes later, lasts the same 15 minutes... everyone seems to find a local watering hole to hold up in and enjoy.... ON THE MOTOS... I suggest you contact via email, a customs broker/forwarder in a Mexican boarder town closest to where you want the motos.... give em a list of the bikes and ask about import duties... they do charge a fee for their service but it is usually cheaper than YOU attempting to deal with "officialdom"....



Helpful, gracias!


----------



## Firstlast (Jan 11, 2021)

nicholastanguma said:


> Hello, all, first time poster, though I've been lurking about for a bit, gleaning pieces of info here and there. I'll jump right into questions. For clarification, I would be living in Mexico specifically for the purpose of exploring by motorcycle, and at the moment think I've narrowed my home city focus to either San Miguel de Allende or la Ciudad de Guanajuato, and am splitting hairs between the two.
> 
> 1) Even cursory online research reveals the summer months in SMA and GTO are very rainy by comparison to my home city of Los Angeles, but I've read conflicting information about specifics. Statistically, GTO has more rainy days per month than SMA, but not by much. Some say the rains in both cities come every other day or so, drenching the afternoon like a monsoon, but last only 10 minutes to an hour and then disappear like they never existed; others say the rain lasts all day, and sometimes an entire week at a time. Obviously, nothing kills moto exploration like rain--is the rain so persistent that I would find it problematic as a motorcyclist?
> 
> ...


Suggest you download "weathersparks.com" This site will give you the weather almanac for various cities in the world of your choosing. 

Re your motorcycles primarily import them prior to becoming a Residente Permanente or MX citizen. It's complicatedrático. Plus you will need secure storage.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I won't tell anyone else how to live their life, but I have spent a lot of time exploring rural Mexico, by bus, by motorcycle, walking and hitchhiking. There are a few states I have never visited, but not many. I would not have wanted to miss out on these experiences out of fear.


I applaud your adventurous spirit, TG. I was a bit adventurous in my younger years, but now that I'm in my middle seventies and not in super-great health (nothing serious, just the usual aches and pains that are part of getting older), I am leery of traveling much off the beaten track, even in Mexico City. I do think that an older small woman like me has to be more cautious than a guy like you, even though we are about the same age.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

QUOTE="MangoTango, post: 15256831, member: 1739070"
It is great that you have found a safe little enclave in Mexico City. Would you say you get out and about a lot ? When was the last time you crossed over Reforma and walked around Condesa or Zona Rosa ? Do you take the metro often ? Ever visit the bus terminal in Taxquena or the Zocalo or the Park ?

You live in a very safe little area. We often (well maybe 2-4 times a year) walk through Cuahtemac on our way to our favorite restaurant in Miguel Hidalgo.

But I have been 'mugged' in Mexico City twice over the years. Once was while waiting for the metro. I was surrounded by a group of 6-8 guys and when the door opened for boarding I was shoved, as in a rugby scrum, into the car only to find out a moment later that I no longer had my cell phone. The worst part of that experience was the knowing that it was the people in the car with me who now had my phone... The second time was just off Reforma down by the Palacio de Bellas Artes. Actually it was closer to the post office. They tried to get my wallet out of my back pocket and I may have hurt someone's arm, but I kept my wallet.

Please don't get me wrong. I love Mexico City. It is a great little getaway for us and I like to walk along Reforma (all of it) and watch all the beautiful people. But these days I watch what side streets I go down and I opt for a taxi rather than the metro (it is much cheaper in the long run).
QUOTE

I sometimes think of moving to an area of Mexico City where I could afford a much nicer place to live, but I stay where I am because this is a pleasant, safe part of the city, with convenient public transportation (the Metrobus, not the Metro) when I want to go to the Centro Histórico or Chapultepec. I have lived here since 2007 and never been mugged or even over-priced for a taxi ride. (In comparison, when I lived in Philadelphia in the 1980s, I was mugged twice and almost mugged once on the subway.) When I need to take the subway here, I avoid the times when it is crowded, even though there are cars set aside for ladies, which is supposed to make us feel safer. I have never had any problems here on the subway or downtown near Bellas Artes, though I rarely go to the Centro Histórico alone in the evening. When I walk down Reforma, I never think of avoiding certain side streets. Maybe because I have lived here so long, I feel comfortable ambling around on foot by myself. And perhaps because I live here, I don't look like a tourist, which can make you more likely to be tagged by would-be muggers.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> MangoTango said:
> 
> 
> > It is great that you have found a safe little enclave in Mexico City. Would you say you get out and about a lot ? When was the last time you crossed over Reforma and walked around Condesa or Zona Rosa ? Do you take the metro often ? Ever visit the bus terminal in Taxquena or the Zocalo or the Park ?
> ...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My wife and myself are on a minibus tour from here SLP to Chiconcuac, the Chinese street market and the Zolaco and leave here at 11PM on Fri. night and will be dropped off at the Zocalo around 4PM this Sat. and picked up at 7:30. If you want to meet we can. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> My wife and myself are on a minibus tour from here SLP to Chiconcuac, the Chinese street market and the Zolaco and leave here at 11PM on Fri. night and will be dropped off at the Zocalo around 4PM this Sat. and picked up at 7:30. If you want to meet we can. Alan


Is this invitation addressed to me?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Is this invitation addressed to me?


Yes.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Yes.





AlanMexicali said:


> Yes.


Great! Can I let you know if I can make it on Friday? I have been having some back problems, so walking more than a few blocks is unpleasant, to say the least! Hoping to be better by Saturday.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Great! Can I let you know if I can make it on Friday? I have been having some back problems, so walking more than a few blocks is unpleasant, to say the least! Hoping to be better by Saturday.


OK.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> I have lived here since 2007 and never been mugged or even over-priced for a taxi ride.


Taxis are an interesting topic. Where we live there are NO meters in taxis. The fares are negotiated speaking through the driver's window before boarding. Sometimes I have been quoted what I know is excessive. I will thank the driver and walk to the next taxi in line until I find a fair price. 

I have still not figured taxis out in Mexico City. Sometimes the fare is dictated by the meter, but at other times (even in a car with a meter) the driver will quote us a rate up front. It may be related to which company owns the taxi. There used to be two different companies (one with pink cars and the other with gold/red) but I think today there is only one company. When a meter is used a base rate appears when the car door closes. That rate seems dependent on which 'zone' you are in. Rates are very very high in Polanco. There was one time where we got in a taxi (with a meter) near the Angel and drove to the Taxquena terminal. When we got there the driver pulled out a cardboard rate chart and said we owed him perhaps twice what the meter showed. We paid the meter price (with a small tip) and said thanks. 

Last month, we got in a taxi with a meter which was not running. When we asked what the fare would be he said - I'll call my dispatcher when we get there. We said - hold on, this is what we will pay you (from past experiences) and he said ok.

And yes - I'm sure I look like a tourist (well I am I guess) but I have stopped wearing shorts in Mexico City and generally where my most worn pair of jeans.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

In Cancun they have no meter taxis, only rate cards and bargaining. Minimum ride in town is 50 pesos, you can't negotiate below that. I think that is any ride within the central zone, and if you start from central and go out of central it's 100. I mostly use buses, the only time I use taxis is when need to go someplace new or off of one of my known bus routes. Then when I get there, I watch the buses for a while to figure out what routes go there and take one or two bus rides to get home. There's no route map for buses, I found where the main bus routes go by riding them during the day until they got out into the colonias and then getting off, crossing the street and riding back, but it's pretty much hub and spoke. 

Of course the minibuses are plastered with location names, and sometimes you can use google maps to figure out where those are, and sometimes not. One of the most popular location names is "4x7". Google can't handle that at all. I was first thinking it was some promotion, like two for one, but four for seven makes no sense at all! I think there's a colonia somewhere that is four blocks by seven in size and isn't named after some hero, but I haven't found out where it is.

I'm trying to buy a six-year old van to use to go get some stuff in storage in Laredo. Once I have 'wheels' my world will expand and I'll be able to explore a bit more of the town. I certainly hope that doesn't open me up for a lot of hassles.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

We have two cars. One is a 20+ year old SUV which we drove down with and imported. (An interesting experience). She is a cream puff with something like 130K miles (we are the original owners). That is our get around town, pot hole / tope friendly car. Our other car is a 5 year old SUV we bought here. That is our highway / vacation car. It has less than 9K kms. For us the biggest hassle is that we live in a place where emissions testing is mandatory, twice a year. The money isn't significant (maybe 600 pesos per pop), but you need an appt. and it is hit or miss. Depending it can consume most of a day.

I have very fond memories of Cancun. We have been there many times. Years ago I did a short stint at Eastern Airlines. One of the perks was virtually free stand-by travel (we had to pay the tax on the ticket - and I had to wear a tie). We could go almost anywhere but we liked Cancun. I would leave work early on a Friday and meet my wife at the airport. If there was no space we would just drive home but there normally was. We often returned on Monday morning and I went straight to work. This was in the days where the Miami Hurricanes were unbeatable and Miami Vice was a popular TV show.

One of our best vacations (and it was a long one) was to land in Cancun, throw all our dive gear in a rental and drive to Xcalak. Going down we purposely made a left hand turn (toward water) on most every dirt road along the way. There are some beautiful spots along the way. That is where I would like my ashes disbursed (South of Akumal, North of Tulum).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

We had another murder in Cancun, I heard about it because it made the US news and friends sent me a link. But cancun runs about 1 per day. This one made the US news because a tourist got hit by a stray bullet in her shoulder. A beach vendor was selling drugs out of his stall in addition to his usual stuff (food or trinkets, it didn't say). His connections were apparently faulty in some way. Two guys on a jet ski came by, the passenger had some kind of fully automatic weapon, and fired off the full clip. Vendor dead, tourist wounded.

The conventional wisdom here is "stay away from drugs and you won't have any problems". That's 99.5% true, as I think that was the first tourist to get wounded this year. The problem is the drugs are invisibly everywhere.

Apart from rare random things like this, the hotel zone is the safest area, it is regularly patrolled by tourist police, city police, state police, federal police, marines and national guard. Almost all the murders happen in the colonias on the edge of town.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Continuing on the taxi theme, I don't take them very often, but when I do, I usually call a very reliable taxi service I've been using for years. The operator quotes me a price on the phone, which I confirm when the taxi arrives at my door. Never had any problems with the driver trying to overcharge me. When I hail taxis on the street, they have always had a meter, which is turned on when I get in.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Regarding taxis - we do not live in Mexico City but we do stay at the same hotel exclusively. We have been staying there for 30+ years and when we walk in the door the concierge always shouts - welcome home !. Kind of cute - but it does have some perks...

If we were to always let them hail us a cab (they are parked out front) we would have less surprises I am sure. But we would pay through the nose. At home - we do call the same "radio taxi" for our trips out. They are very prompt (even at the weirdest hours) and consistent in their prices - although there is a night time premium.

Edit : I'm sure if we were hip'er we would be using huber or such but we are just old-fashioned I guess.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> We had another murder in Cancun, I heard about it because it made the US news and friends sent me a link. But cancun runs about 1 per day. This one made the US news because a tourist got hit by a stray bullet in her shoulder. A beach vendor was selling drugs out of his stall in addition to his usual stuff (food or trinkets, it didn't say). His connections were apparently faulty in some way. Two guys on a jet ski came by, the passenger had some kind of fully automatic weapon, and fired off the full clip. Vendor dead, tourist wounded.
> 
> The conventional wisdom here is "stay away from drugs and you won't have any problems". That's 99.5% true, as I think that was the first tourist to get wounded this year. The problem is the drugs are invisibly everywhere.
> 
> Apart from rare random things like this, the hotel zone is the safest area, it is regularly patrolled by tourist police, city police, state police, federal police, marines and national guard. Almost all the murders happen in the colonias on the edge of town.


One murder ain't nothing. We live on the outskirts of a city which is MUCH smaller than Cancun. Almost every night I hear gunfire. Perhaps it is sad but I wake up in the morning, I check the weather forecast, I check google news etc and then I check the two local newspaper sites. (They are terrible in their coverage normally). Then I check the 'crime' pages. 

At the moment - you would have to be crazy to be a taxi driver in Morelos. Even in the most 'magical' of sites there are bodies discovered (almost daily) in plastic bags. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that perhaps once a month there is a 'mass' shooting at a bar/night club. They generally fall into the 3-10 injured/killed range. The most recent one apparently involved a guy trying to defend a young girl's honor at like 1AM and a shoot-out ensued. 

True - most all of the incidents do not involve extranjeros. But personally - I think that is simply a probability game. 

I'll be honest - I am not a very social person. I just don't like to smooze. But in our time in Mexico (full-time) I have met less than a handful of expats 'for a beer'. The incident I referred to above - the 1AM shoot-out - was immediately adjacent (same strip mall) to the bar I have shared a beer. We are talking right in the heart of civilization.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> One murder ain't nothing. We live on the outskirts of a city which is MUCH smaller than Cancun. Almost every night I hear gunfire. Perhaps it is sad but I wake up in the morning, I check the weather forecast, I check google news etc and then I check the two local newspaper sites. (They are terrible in their coverage normally). Then I check the 'crime' pages.
> 
> At the moment - you would have to be crazy to be a taxi driver in Morelos. Even in the most 'magical' of sites there are bodies discovered (almost daily) in plastic bags. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that perhaps once a month there is a 'mass' shooting at a bar/night club. They generally fall into the 3-10 injured/killed range. The most recent one apparently involved a guy trying to defend a young girl's honor at like 1AM and a shoot-out ensued.
> 
> ...


Your description of murder rates in the town where you live makes Mexico City feel like a very safe place, at least in the areas where I hang out.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

The news of the day. This one was a little more than 1 km from us. I thought I heard something but we were getting ready to head out for an appointment...

"This morning a man lost his life after being attacked by bullets....
The events occurred around 11:30 am ...
Inhabitants indicate that they heard gunshots and went out to see, finding a subject with gunshot wounds.
Later, police arrived to surround the area.
Upon reviewing the body, they found that he had 4 bullets in the head.
Experts from Semefo came to the site to lift the body.
Witnesses say that the attackers were traveling in a taxi.
Despite the police operation implemented, they could not be detained."

Here are a few more headlines from today's police page :

"Human remains found in ... ravine".
"Subject shot for resisting assault in ... supermarket"
"Grandpa shot during car theft"
"They report theft of 4 cars in an hour"
"They leave a corpse in sacks"
"One dead and two injured in an armed attack"
"Nine bullets take the life of a taxi driver"

For this reason, and a few others, it may be time to consider putting the house on the market...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> OK.


Hi Alan,
I'm sorry to say that I won't be able to meet you and your wife tomorrow at the Zócalo. My back continues to give me problems and seems to be getting worse. I'm going to spend the weekend resting and hopefully that will bring some respite to my back pains. Have a great time tomorrow - I hope we can meet the next time you come for a visit.


----------



## nicholastanguma (Jun 14, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> The news of the day. This one was a little more than 1 km from us. I thought I heard something but we were getting ready to head out for an appointment...
> 
> "This morning a man lost his life after being attacked by bullets....
> The events occurred around 11:30 am ...
> ...



Jeebus help you. 

Where do you live, man--Kabul, Baghdad, Damascus?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Hi Alan,
> I'm sorry to say that I won't be able to meet you and your wife tomorrow at the Zócalo. My back continues to give me problems and seems to be getting worse. I'm going to spend the weekend resting and hopefully that will bring some respite to my back pains. Have a great time tomorrow - I hope we can meet the next time you come for a visit.


We got to Mercado Guerrero in Chiconcuac at 4:30am and it was open. It is huge. At 9:00am we leave for Barrio Chino. Then el Zocalo. We bought tons of clothes - very cheap. Sorry about your back. Maybe next time. Alan


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

AlanMexicali said:


> We got to Mercado Guerrero in Chiconcuac at 4:30am and it was open. It is huge. At 9:00am we leave for Barrio Chino. Then el Zocalo. We bought tons of clothes - very cheap. Sorry about your back. Maybe next time. Alan


Hope you brought along your rain gear...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> We got to Mercado Guerrero in Chiconcuac at 4:30am and it was open. It is huge. At 9:00am we leave for Barrio Chino. Then el Zocalo. We bought tons of clothes - very cheap. Sorry about your back. Maybe next time. Alan


I lived in Texcoco from 1978-1980, teaching English at the nearby Colegio de Postgraduados. At that time, the market in Chiconcuac was famous for sweaters and other knit goods made by the locals. I still have (and wear) a sweater I bought there so many years ago. I remember reading that the Chinese moved in and kind of took over the market some time ago. Were the clothes you bought "made in China"? The Barrio Chino is just one street lined with Chinese restaurants of so-so quality. In Mexico City the Japanese restaurants are my choice. My back pains are making me feel my age, damn it! And the horrible dank and dreary weather of the last week isn't helping. I hope to meet you here sometime in the near future. There's lots to see and do here.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I know that zona rosa is a big-time Korean location. Is there a similar Japanese area ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> I know that zona rosa is a big-time Korean location. Is there a similar Japanese area ?


The Zona Rosa has an area with some Korean eateries, but I wouldn't call it a "big-time Korean location". I live across Reforma opposite the ZR (Colonia Cuauhtémoc), and often see Koreans in the supermarket and at cafés. Also a Korean restaurant opened last year not far from me, but it's still a Mexican neighborhood. There are quite a few Japanese restaurants in my barrio (Japanese-owned, no doubt, but the employees are not), but I don't think that many Japanese live here. Another interesting fact, most Chinese in the CDMX do not live in the official "Chinatown", where Alan and his wife probably had lunch today


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> Hope you brought along your rain gear...


Yesterday, it rained here all day and into the night. Not really heavy, but still requiring an umbrella. Since I had errands to run in the afternoon (mostly to pick up a generous check from the US Treasury Department at the post office!), I think that's why my back is in bad shape and why I couldn't meet Alan and his wife at the Zócalo. Today is dreary but only a tiny bit of rain is drizzling down.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok - so


Isla Verde said:


> Yesterday, it rained here all day and into the night. Not really heavy, but still requiring an umbrella. Since I had errands to run in the afternoon (mostly to pick up a generous check from the US Treasury Department at the post office!), I think that's why my back is in bad shape and why I couldn't meet Alan and his wife at the Zócalo. Today is dreary but only a tiny bit of rain is drizzling down.


It is on its way  It has been raining here on and off all day. Not torrential - but there is some ugly stuff coming up from the Pacific.
Both yesterday and today I have had to let a couple inches of rain out of the pool.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> Ok - so
> 
> It is on its way  It has been raining here on and off all day. Not torrential - but there is some ugly stuff coming up from the Pacific.
> Both yesterday and today I have had to let a couple inches of rain out of the pool.


Well, I don't have a pool (just as well since I never learned to swim), but I may have to check on my potted plants to get rid of the water sitting in the pot bases.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> The Zona Rosa has an area with some Korean eateries, but I wouldn't call it a "big-time Korean location". I live across Reforma opposite the ZR (Colonia Cuauhtémoc), and often see Koreans in the supermarket and at cafés. Also a Korean restaurant opened last year not far from me, but it's still a Mexican neighborhood. There are quite a few Japanese restaurants in my barrio (Japanese-owned, no doubt, but the employees are not), but I don't think that many Japanese live here. Another interesting fact, most Chinese in the CDMX do not live in the official "Chinatown", where Alan and his wife probably had lunch today


So - is there a main drag through Colonia Cuauhtémoc where one might be more likely to encounter Japanese restaurants ?
We have eaten at ONE Korean restaurant in Zone Rosa and we were disappointed. BUT it was probably TripAdvisor that recommended the place and also TripAdvisor which labeled the area as heavily Korean. Personally - I would label the area as heavily LGBT - and noisy on weekends - but we like staying there (it's convenient and familiar).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have Mexican friends who love Chinese food and yes they have been to China and speak the language and they told me not to bother with the barrio Chino, their favorite restaurants are not there for sure..

Mango Tango, do you like to scare yourself by listening to the gossips and reading the papers or te place where you live is actually dangerous? 
You may consider moving out of there if you can find people crazy enough to buy there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> So - is there a main drag through Colonia Cuauhtémoc where one might be more likely to encounter Japanese restaurants ?
> We have eaten at ONE Korean restaurant in Zone Rosa and we were disappointed. BUT it was probably TripAdvisor that recommended the place and also TripAdvisor which labeled the area as heavily Korean. Personally - I would label the area as heavily LGBT - and noisy on weekends - but we like staying there (it's convenient).


Not really. There's one inexpensive one called teikit next to the market behind the US Embassy. And a small one a couple of blocks from my building at the corner of Río Pánuco and Río Danubio. There's a fancier one across Río Tiber on Río Pánuco. In general, the quality of the cuisine at Japanese restaurants is higher than at the inexpensive Chinese buffet places you can find everywhere in the city. They are popular with Mexicans because they are cheap and all-you-can-eat places. I avoid them.

I rarely go to the Zona Rosa anymore. It used to be quite lovely, but when McDonald's appeared in the early 1980s, that was the beginning of the end. It is popular with young people, and, yes, there is one street Calle Amberes (one block actually), just off Reforma lined with super-noisy gay bars. If you want a pleasant, peaceful place to stay near Reforma, across from the Zona Rosa, I can recommend the Hotel Casa González.


----------



## Chapalitagdl (Jun 2, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> Ok - so
> 
> It is on its way  It has been raining here on and off all day. Not torrential - but there is some ugly stuff coming up from the Pacific.
> Both yesterday and today I have had to let a couple inches of rain out of the pool.


the rain is an enjoyable part of living in Mexico. Excepting for the mosquitos afterwards. But with a good Creme with Citronela it is easily thwarted. But the Rain gives us good crops and feeds the rivers and streams as well as washes the air. so bless the rain and hope for more.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Violent crime is rare in the state and city of Tlaxcala, and as in the similarly blessed state and city of Querétaro, people here speak of that with pride - “seguro y tranquilo”. 

Personally, I had three years of the “gunfire by night / nota roja in the morning” lifestyle in Culiacán, and that was more than sufficient. 

Almost all my taxi rides here in Tlaxcala are 50 or 60 pesos; the highest I’ve had was 70 pesos. A lot of the drivers know me by now, it’s a small place.

A combi ride is 7 pesos. I use them a lot. 

No mosquitos here, too high up.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Violent crime is rare in the state and city of Tlaxcala, and as in the similarly blessed state and city of Querétaro, people here speak of that with pride - “seguro y tranquilo”.
> 
> Personally, I had three years of the “gunfire by night / nota roja in the morning” lifestyle in Culiacán, and that was more than sufficient.
> 
> ...


I've always enjoyed the several times I spent a day in Tlaxcala. Maybe I'll move there when I have finally had enough of the amazing (but also crazy) capital of the country. Everyday peace and quiet sounds wonderful right now.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

It is SO peaceful. Even the Centro has a very laid-back, villagey vibe. I really wound up here by accident, by virtue of looking for affordable housing in Central Mexico, but I am very grateful for my good luck.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Chapalitagdl said:


> the rain is an enjoyable part of living in Mexico


I also love the rainy season. I'm an avid gardener and the plants obviously love it, too. Super hot and humid where I live at that time of year, but I don't mind that much. I just take about 5 quick showers a day to cool down. 
And if it rains all night, it cools things down a lot. It just gets hot and steamy again if the sun comes out.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Rain depresses me. This time of year (at altitude) when it rains at night we often get an arctic breeze through the open bedroom window, which is ok - at night under the covers.

We have already had I think two storms come through with close to golf ball size hail. The lawn was covered with maybe an inch or so. That is not so good. And I noticed that Popo is covered in snow this morning. That makes for a pretty picture in June. 

But - the garden does love it. Late last year we planted 30 rather tall African bamboo trees (?). Since the rain started this year we now have 15 ninos


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Hailstorms big here in Tlaxcala, three so far this season.


----------



## Chapalitagdl (Jun 2, 2021)

surabi said:


> I also love the rainy season. I'm an avid gardener and the plants obviously love it, too. Super hot and humid where I live at that time of year, but I don't mind that much. I just take about 5 quick showers a day to cool down.
> And if it rains all night, it cools things down a lot. It just gets hot and steamy again if the sun comes out.


Today, in Chapalita, there was a downpour. It happened at 3pm till almost 430pm but it made dinner exciting and cooled down the area. there was a little river on Lazaro Cardonas and the water sprays were dramatic too. but I love the rain.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Violent crime is rare in the state and city of Tlaxcala, and as in the similarly blessed state and city of Querétaro, people here speak of that with pride - “seguro y tranquilo”.
> 
> Personally, I had three years of the “gunfire by night / nota roja in the morning” lifestyle in Culiacán, and that was more than sufficient.
> 
> ...


Like the OP I'm a big fan of Guanajuato but I'm intrigued by your description of Tlaxcala as safe and at a high altitude. For a first visit to Tlaxcala do you have any suggestions as to which city or area to visit? Can one safely explore the backcountry?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

izzenhood said:


> Like the OP I'm a big fan of Guanajuato but I'm intrigued by your description of Tlaxcala as safe and at a high altitude. For a first visit to Tlaxcala do you have any suggestions as to which city or area to visit? Can one safely explore the backcountry?


My experience so far (I’ve only been here since February) has been focused on the capital city of Tlaxcala, so I am not an expert on the rest of the state. Everyone here speaks of the safety. The capital is compact and easy to get to know. The Centro can be explored on foot in a couple of hours. I live in the Ocotlán municipality 2 km from the Centro. Ocotlán has its own rural vibe - chickens everywhere!


----------

